# Pictures of Snickers and Cinnamon



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Here are some pictures of Snickers and Cinnamon,hope you enjoy them.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Here are more pictures of Cinnamon,hope you enjoy them.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Aw, they are lovely birds, it looks like Snickers has gotten very tame


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

They are so precious!!!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes Snickers is getting a lot tamer,it's been a lot of hard work and patience and working at Snickers pace that has helped.He's come a long way in the 3 and a half months we have had him,and having Cinnamon around after the quarantine 30 day period is up should help.Snickers and Cinnamon talk back and forth to each other.


----------



## Mathilda (May 8, 2012)

They are so lovely!


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

they are absolutely darling, thanks so much for sharing, they both look very content


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank You everyone for the nice remarks,my wife and I are very proud of Snickers and Cinnamon and they both have a wonderful diet and eat and drink really well and also love their veggies,pellets,non vitamin cockatiel seed and honey wheat bread.The pellets are the parakeet size made by Zupreem.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

They are very cute.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, Snickers and Cinnamon are both adorable and look happy  thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank You,Jaime my wife and I love Snickers and Cinnamon very much and we do love showing pictures of our two special angels,they hold a very special place in both of our hearts.


----------



## moonlightlover (Apr 27, 2012)

Awww they are both soooo cute~~! I love Cinnamon's color!!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

I love the contrast in Snickers coloring and Cinnamon's coloring they are both very beautiful cockatiels and hold a very special place in me and my wife's heart.


----------



## moonlightlover (Apr 27, 2012)

I know, I love the contrast of mine too! Love the way you feel for your beautiful cockatiels. Snickers and Cinnamon are very lucky birdies to have both you and your wife!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank You very much.Snickers and Cinnamon's personalities are so unique for cockatiels there names fit them both perfectly.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww they are so cute


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank You Lindsey,Snickers training is going really well and he is stepping up on my wife's hand and sitting on her shoulder.Cinnamon's training is going great also,he's really settled in to his/her new home very nicely.We both are very proud of Snickers and Cinnamon.


----------

